# averne ricevuto



## flljob

Se trata de un fragmento de una carta de Simone Weil. Le agradece al destinatario haberle prestado atención a un escrito que le había enviado. Se me hace extraño el uso del _passato prossimo_, al referirse a algo que todavía no sucede:

A pochissimi spiriti è dato scoprire che le cose e gli esseri esistono. Fin dalla mia infanzia non desidero altro que *averne ricevuto*, prima di morire, la piena rivelazione.

Mi traducción: A poquísimos espíritus se les concede descubrir que las cosas y los seres existen. Desde mi infancia no deseo nada más que recibir, antes de morir, su plena revelación.

¿Les parece correcto?

Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## Jacko86

Me suena un poquito rara la version italiana, yo diría también que no es correcta...
De todas maneras tu traducción me parece muy bien..

Bravo!


----------



## Larroja

flljob said:


> Se trata de un fragmento de una carta de Simone Weil.



Ciao flljob, 
ma l'originale in che lingua è? Perché se fosse in francese e tu lo stessi traducendo dalla traduzione italiana, rischieresti di perderti per strada un sacco di cose.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo lo traduciría como: "Haber recibido, antes de morir..."
No veo nada raro ni en español ni en italiano. Es que no creo que sea un passato prossimo, sino el infinitivo de avere con una partícula reflexiva pegada.


----------



## 0scar

"A poquísimos espíritus se les concede descubrir que las cosas y los seres existen. Desde mi infancia no deseo nada más _que haber recibido_, antes de morir, la plena revelación"


----------



## otherwise

Coincido con Neuromante:

_A poquísimos espíritus se les concede descubrir que las cosas y los seres existen. Desde mi infancia no deseo nada más que* haber recibido*, antes de morir, su plena revelación_

creo que la razón por la cual en este caso es mejor decir "haber recibido" es porque el autor espera recibir antes de morir la plena revelación (en su deseo, el acontecimiento de recibir la plena revelación deberia pasar antes de algo, es decir la muerte.)

@Larroja: la versión original del texto en francés:
_
Depuis mon enfance je ne désire pas autre chose que d’en avoir reçu avant de mourir la révélation complète_.

En mi opinion, si quitaríamos el "antes de morir", la frase sonaría mejor en tu traducción:

_Desde mi infancia no deseo nada más que recibir su plena revelación_

Espero haberte ayudado un poco, saludos!


----------



## ursu-lab

flljob said:


> Se trata de un fragmento de una carta de Simone Weil. Le agradece al destinatario haberle prestado atención a un escrito que le había enviado. Se me hace extraño el uso del _passato prossimo_, al referirse a algo que todavía no sucede:
> 
> A pochissimi spiriti è dato scoprire che le cose e gli esseri esistono. Fin dalla mia infanzia non desidero altro *che **riceverne*, prima di morire, la piena rivelazione.
> 
> Mi traducción: A poquísimos espíritus se les concede descubrir que las cosas y los seres existen. Desde mi infancia no deseo nada más que recibir, antes de morir, su plena revelación.
> 
> ¿Les parece correcto?
> 
> Muchas gracias y saludos




Secondo me è sbagliata la traduzione italiana dal francese (che ha delle regole molto più rigide sull'uso dei tempi composti), e quindi anche la spagnola. Cioè, ha ragione Flijob ad essere perplesso su questo infinito composto. In italiano non segue la consecutio: il verbo dipende da "fin dall'infanzia *desidero*" e "prima di morire" è solo un complemento circostanziale.


----------



## otherwise

ursu-lab said:


> Secondo me è sbagliata la traduzione italiana dal francese (che ha delle regole molto più rigide sull'uso dei tempi composti), e quindi anche la spagnola. Cioè, ha ragione Flijob ad essere perplesso su questo infinito composto. In italiano non segue la consecutio: il verbo dipende da "fin dall'infanzia *desidero*" e "prima di morire" è solo un complemento circostanziale.



scusami Ursu-lab, ma adesso il dubbio sorge anche a me che sono italiano,  ad esempio la frase: 

 "non uscirò prima di aver ricevuto la sua telefonata"

è scorretta?


----------



## ursu-lab

otherwise said:


> scusami Ursu-lab, ma adesso il dubbio sorge anche a me che sono italiano,  ad esempio la frase:
> 
> "non uscirò prima di aver ricevuto la sua telefonata"
> 
> è scorretta?



Certo che è corretta, ma non è una frase uguale a quella postata da flijob. Nella tua c'è un futuro e poi un infinito composto che sta per un futuro anteriore. Tra l'altro il futuro anteriore segue il "prima di"... Insomma, è tutt'altra frase  
In quella di S.Weil dice "non desidero altro che ricevere la piena rivelazione, prima di morire". 
Io sposterei in fondo perfino l'inciso "prima di morire", perché per chiarezza (in italiano, almeno) va alla fine.


----------



## flljob

ursu-lab said:


> Certo che è corretta, ma non è una frase uguale a quella postata da flijob. Nella tua c'è un futuro e poi un infinito composto che sta per un futuro anteriore. Tra l'altro il futuro anteriore segue il "prima di"... Insomma, è tutt'altra frase
> In quella di S.Weil dice "non desidero altro che ricevere la piena rivelazione, prima di morire".
> Io sposterei in fondo perfino l'inciso "prima di morire", perché per chiarezza (in italiano, almeno) va alla fine.


 
A mí la frase se me hizo extraña porque yo también esperaba un futuro:
_Desde mi infancia deseo/he deseado que habré recibido, antes de morir, la revelación de ellas._

¿Les parece correcto?

Saludos


----------



## ursu-lab

Io lascerei la tua prima versione.


----------



## Agró

En mi opinión, el infinitivo debería ser el simple (ricevere), no el perfecto (avere ricevuto). Este solo podría darse en el caso de que el narrador estuviera contando los hechos en un momento próximo a su muerte. 

Podríamos pensar que el narrador tiene puesta la mente en ese momento futuro, desde el cual visualiza su pasado, pero entonces fallaría la expresión "desde mi infancia".


----------



## Neuromante

flljob said:


> A mí la frase se me hizo extraña porque yo también esperaba un futuro:
> _Desde mi infancia deseo/he deseado que habré recibido, antes de morir, la revelación de ellas._
> 
> ¿Les parece correcto?
> 
> Saludos



No, para nada. Tienes que usar el infinitivo.


----------



## Larroja

flljob said:


> A mí la frase se me hizo extraña porque yo también esperaba un futuro:
> _Desde mi infancia deseo/he deseado que habré recibido, antes de morir, la revelación de ellas._
> 
> ¿Les parece correcto?
> 
> Saludos



In italiano, secondo me, sarebbe suonata corretta o più chiara così: _Fin dalla mia infanzia non desidero altro che averne già ricevuto, prima di morire, la piena rivelazione_. A te le conclusioni sulla versione spagnola.


----------

